# Windows XP SP2 release will be 266MB.



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Can't see this posted anywhere yet so I don't think this is a duplicate post.........

Windows XP SP2 release will be 266MB. Will take over an hour to download on 56 dial up.

You can order it on CD from the link below as soon as it becomes available..

BUT BE CAREFUL  Read what it says about SP2 on the link below..even microsoft says...

SP2 will break and disrupt existing 
applications unless specific code rewrites are made at the developer end.

Once installed it can't be removed you would have to reinstall Windows.... 

http://www.crn.com/sections/breakingnews/breakingnews.jhtml?articleId=23905071

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/updates/sp2/cdorder/en_us/default.mspx


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

It can be removed.........
This from Microsoft
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=875350


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

I haven't had any problems with stuff I'm running after I installed SP2. Then again, I really only have games on here, not mayn other applications...Winamp and Nero work fine though.


----------



## tripb (Jul 9, 2004)

"Will take over an hour to download on 56 dial up" LOL!! an hour....your joking right?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

266MB is for the full version that includes the updates for all versions of Windows and the tools to install it over the network. When you get the version from WindowsUpdate, it will be much smaller.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea there are just a couple of updates on SP2.  

See the " List of fixes included in Windows XP Service Pack 2 "

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=811113


----------



## Ol Sarge (Jul 21, 2002)

Go ahead, close your eyes and jump right in. http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;884130


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Toolkit to Temporarily Block Delivery of Windows XP SP2 to a PC Through Automatic Updates and Windows

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...BA-EA5D-4425-89C1-C1CB1CCD463C&displaylang=en

Order Windows XP Service Pack 2 on CD

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/updates/sp2/cdorder/en_us/default.mspx


----------



## Rauzer87 (Aug 11, 2004)

THe issues

Hi, the "issues" that they are talking about, is that when software
goes "online" i mean, they say it's because of the firewall.


----------



## colman77 (Jun 19, 2002)

Uh... for you dial-up folks...266MB is 2,179,072 kilobits, so assuming your dial-up is running at top speed constantly, it'll take, oh almost 11 hours.

266MB = 272,384 KB. Assuming a normal dial-up download speed of 4KB, that's 19 hours.

That's why Microsoft is handing out CD's.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

How to uninstall SP2......

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=875350


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Microsoft also has a patch to block these updates...........


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I know I posted the link above SIR****TMG.


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

hewee said:


> How to uninstall SP2......
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=875350


Hewee, I Know, I posted the link above


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

It's an excellent link (and article), worthy of double posts! Thanks to both of you. I read it twice; and took notes.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

kath100 said:


> Hewee, I Know, I posted the link above


Silly Kath


----------



## moebius (Oct 7, 2003)

methinks that if Lord Gates sells you windows XP for 200$s he should mail you the SP CDs for free  they make us pay for software thats not even fully developed yet... sheesh... i know about the millions of lines of codes bla-bla but thats no excuse... i think they are just to eager to make the most out of something by releasing it before it is complete...


----------



## Rauzer87 (Aug 11, 2004)

SP cd's ARE free :up:


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Ha ha


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Programs that may behave differently in Windows XP Service Pack 2

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;884130


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Some programs seem to stop working after you install Windows XP Service Pack 2

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=842242


----------



## Rauzer87 (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi, isn't this "PROGRAM STOP WORKING" thing not a bit exeggerated? It's all about port opening issues. The funny thing is, everyone with a hardware firewall has such problems. They have to open and forward ports manually (exept with new adsl modems like mine  ) So if mircosoft explains how to open those ports there will be nothing wrong right?


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

McTimson, maybe your Nero works fine with SP2, mine completely stopped working and so did my husbands (different computer) and we both have Nero Ultra. So we uninstalled SP2 and will wait til they FIX IT!!! Liz


----------



## colman77 (Jun 19, 2002)

> everyone with a hardware firewall has such problems.


...not exactly. The windows firewall works differently than a hardware firewall. It's more like Zone Alarm than a hardware firewall- It permits internet access on a program level, not ports. This means programs that work with hardware firewalls (like nero???) does not work with SP2. You have to give it permission to access the internet. Or, if that doesn't work, then you disable the firewall on the ports you need free.


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

But disabling firewalls on ports you need free allow access to more than just the programs to come thru. Liz


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

Windows Update version is out tomorrow (Wednesday) according to BBC
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/3571110.stm


----------



## colman77 (Jun 19, 2002)

> allow access to more than just the programs


This is true, but that's what Microsoft suggests if allowing the program doesn't get you anywhere.
A couple of ports open to the script kiddies is better than the whole system, isn't it?


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

I don't happen to think so...I don't want ANY pots open to anything. Not truly open the way THEY are suggesting. I will allow certain programs and computers access but under controlled conditions. My HOME network is one of them. And even then I've shut that down when we had a virus attach come in. I've scanned my computer and prefer to do my surfing in complete stealth mode at ALL times. Liz


----------

